

Ask HN: most common hosts of URL submissions? - mellis

Has anyone done an analysis of the relative frequency of the submission hosts?  That is, which websites get linked to most from Hacker News?  (It would also be interesting to filter for submissions which made it to the home page or got a certain number of votes.)
======
jm4
<http://top.searchyc.com/domains>

<http://top.searchyc.com/domains_by_points>

<http://top.searchyc.com/domains_by_average_points>

------
darshan
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=680104>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=679937>

